# How much feed for a calf.



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I have finally bit the bullet and bought 2 heifer calves. One is 264 lbs. and the other is 352. I have had them in the pen for 2 full days. They have had all the hay they want and I have only put a pound of 16% pellet feed in to make sure that both were eating and they are. How much of the 16% feed should I give them each afternoon to maximize growth? Should I ramp up the feed or just start giving them a large amount?


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

not knowing what they were eating befor you got them or what type of cattle they are ;increase the grain ration gradulay till about 4 pounds a day watch there manure if they bigen to scour (diareia) cut back on the pellets ,My last calf could eat 5-6 pounds of horse sweet feed 12% no problems but the 16% dairy pellets would give him the squirts . watch there condition a lot also depends on the quality of the hay. prosede with caution no rapid changes the old saying always holds tru let the eye of the master fatten the stock


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

They are angus or angus X. They appeared very calm today so I moved the bunk feeder out of the corral and let them out into the 2 acres center pasture/enclosure. They began grazing on the fescue immediately and did not even show any interest in the feed. I guess they will be ok. I gave them 4 pounds for them both. Time will tell.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Without looking at my notes, any ruminant needs at a minimum a diet of 60% roughage 40% grains based on 3% of it's body weight. If you go beyond these numbers deeper into grain you are asking for trouble. So your cattle @ 300# need a daily intake of 9 pounds of dry matter into their gut for maintenance and growth. So roughly 6# of roughage and 4# of grain. I do not recommend feeding that ratio, I would feed 8# roughage and 2# grain. Feed a high protein mix as your calves are still growing in mass...Topside


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am leaving them free choice hay and have worked them up to 6 pounds of 16% feed for the pair. They are getting used to me and have learned what the bucket contains. So far so good.


----------

